# Cold weather probs



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi, We fell foul of the cold snap at the Shepton Mallet show over the last weekend and the fresh water tank froze along with the pump,but which seems to have sorted it's self out. Could anyone out there tell me where the fresh water pump is situated ? I feel it may be hidden down below the sink somewhere. Cheers Jack, Cornwall


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Jack! It has been cold, hasn't it?! :roll: 

We used to have an AutoSleeper Pollensa but I can't for the life of me remember where the pump was! :roll: 

Certain to know, of course, will be AutoSleeper staff who are always so obliging. Why not try them?


----------

